# FreeBSD for BeagleBoard Black



## bsus (May 18, 2013)

Hello,

The BeagleBoard Black is a development board which allows you to program ports for technical devices (dc engines, leds, sensors, ...). Unfortunately most development hardware is sold with high-level libraries which hide a lot of you. Because of this reason I want to show up all relating APIs in FreeBSD for the board in this thread.

*Build Environment*

First of all we need to set up a building environment.
The building environment will compile the sources to the boards ARM architecture.

Ensure your installation system is up-to-date. 
Best use the CURRENT branch else some small "hacks" will be required for install world and then install git, gmake, gsed and subversion
with pkg_add or ports.

Then download the latest FreeBSD sources with subversion:


```
svn co svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/head /usr/src
```

and build the cross compiling tools:


```
cd /usr/src && make XDEV=arm XDEV_ARCH=armv6 xdev
```
 
and now we can clone crochet-freebsd with:


```
cd /root && git clone git://github.com/kientzle/crochet-freebsd.git && cd crochet-freebsd
```
 
now we need the u-boot sources:


```
ftp ftp://ftp.denx.de/pub/u-boot/u-boot-2013.04.tar.bz2 && tar xf u-boot-2013.04.tar.bz2
```
 
add the auditdistd user (we require this for make world and 9.1-RELEASE does not have it by default):


```
pw useradd -n auditdistd -g audit -c "Auditdistd unprivileged user" -d /var/empty -s /usr/sbin/nologin
```
 
and then execute the final setup script:


```
./crochet.sh -b BeagleBone
```
 
*Note*: _If the build fails on some point try to update the sources with svn and retry!_

_Updates will follow..._

Regards,
Bodo


----------



## mmitchel (Dec 18, 2014)

The `make XDEV=...` command documented above does not appear to generate GCC as an artifact now with 10.1-RELEASE or 10-STABLE as of today's date. Are there flags that can be supplied to the make process that will allow GCC to be generated along with LLVM/CLANG?

Thank you.


----------



## comarius (May 14, 2018)

Hi,
How do I install
world and then install git, gmake, gsed and subversion
with pkg_add or ports.


```
root@beaglebone:~/apps # freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------

